
Google still has no idea how to pitch Stadia - adrian_mrd
https://www.polygon.com/2019/8/20/20813684/google-stadia-price-games-marketing
======
s9w
As someone here said about Google some time ago: Gaming is just not in Googles
DNA. I can see no way this is going to work out. The whole concept is odd.

At least PC gaming has evolved to a point where 1440p is about the norm, and
144fps is the refresh rate goal for enthusuasts, with 4k and 200+fps in
sight.. and they want to just stream video? I don't believe a second that
that'll be good enough for more than the most casual games. Be it compression
quality, fps, mod support, latency. And then there's the surprisingly high
price.

Also the name Google is about as radioactive as Epic has become, at least from
a gaming point of view.

~~~
gundmc
~90% of PC gamers still play at 1080p or below according to Steam's hardware
survey [1].

With Stadia offering a free 1080p tier across multiple devices I think it'll
be a lot more popular than tech/gaming enthusiasts anticipate.

[1] [https://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey/Steam-Hardware-
Softw...](https://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey/Steam-Hardware-Software-
Survey-Welcome-to-Steam)

~~~
s9w
Sure, I might be wrong. In a year or so we'll see. The GPU market kinda sucks
at the moment, so that makes buying the components less attractive for sure. I
just can't imagine the streaming tech to work.

